# Current Listening Vol IV



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Dear ladies & gentelmens of TC, im having tonight a full plate of Ars Subtilior, whit 3 cds vertus contra furores,than the other box--set on same label, Figures of Harmony a four cd box-set of this awesome genra and era in medieval ancient lore, have a goodnight im sleeping early after i had a lisen to this, thanks for reading, and if you like what i post ask me has a friend, joined or contributed to my groups please and take care your pal music, art lover, audiophile, musicologist amateur salute you and says bene bene everyone.
> 
> :tiphat:


Good post dont you think?


----------

